# Web based Bittorrent client?

## pbean

Recently I installed sabnzbd and I really like the web based interface of this binary usenet client. I've been trying to get a similar application for Bittorrent, but as of yet have not really found one. I'm looking for one to run on my headless play server, so GUI clients like Deluge which have a web based option are not really an option.

Any ideas for some nice ones I could try out?  :Smile: 

----------

## avx

rtorrent + one of it's frontends(even more to find via G)?

----------

## Aquiles

Ktorrent has a plugin that will enable control of the client from a web interface. I use it to add torrents and check how the existing ones are going from work. It is rather simple, though, in the sense that you cannot control most of the parameters that you can control from the standard gui.

----------

## gerry

I'm running torrentflux-b4rt

Pretty neat..

----------

## szczerb

Deluge

----------

## pdr

I'm running rtorrent with wtorrent+lighttpd as the web interface. I don't use the web interface to add torrents - I ssh into the box and manually wget it into my torrents directory. Is set up so that if I drop files into ~/torrents/ they auto start and my max upload rate is 50KB/s (my connection allows about 60KB/s upload). When it is done the download is moved into ~/downloads/ automatically. And when I have shared 2x (reasonable exponential growth) it kills the torrent and deletes it from ~/torrents/

Works great for me.

----------

